

Question from London Redhat Forum – Has RedHat been spooked? - samlittlewood
http://mailman.lug.org.uk/pipermail/gllug/2014-June/081614.html

======
chris_wot
Could have been a joke. But if you want to recompile everything, make sure you
get your compiler from a different source.[1]

But I really have to object to the following:

 _" and thus subject to the demands of the NSA (via the Patriot act or
whatever)"_

I spent almost 2 years writing about the USA Patriot Act on Wikipedia. Try to
do some research before referencing it :-)

1\.
[http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?TheKenThompsonHack](http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?TheKenThompsonHack)

------
x86_64Ubuntu
I think in the future ,binary -> compiled verification, will be very big.

